

Hiptic Games (YC S11) Launches Its GameThrive Push Notification Service - gdeglin
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/15/hiptic-games-launches-its-gamethrive-push-notification-service/

======
geoffwoo
Big fan of Hiptic. Congrats on the GameThrive launch!

